# Wen Rotary Tool



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like it ought to be good for a lot of things - and you sure can't beat the price. Good for you, Ray.


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks like a Dremel clone. Great price. Great find.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I can always use another rotary tool… maybe I should get one for each bit?

Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

They had a angle grinder for 9.95 about a month ago here in rhinelander . I got one it works as good as my old on did that I paid 150.00 dollars for .dont no how long it will last, but the price was right.
Chuck


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup the price is right. Menards has some good buys from time to time.


----------



## Leito (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, I also saw this tool recently, it looks to be a great opportunity to get a powerful rotary tool. I bought this engraving pen yesterday so I'll show its functionalities in the next few days. 
Cheers, Leo


----------

